# Alum creek this morning



## M R DUCKS

*1 dead, 1 injured after boating accident at Alum Creek State Park*


----------



## Smitty82

1 dead, 1 injured in boating accident at Alum Creek State Park


Four people were duck hunting on the west side of Alum Creek when their boat started taking on water.




www.10tv.com


----------



## Smitty82

M R DUCKS said:


> *1 dead, 1 injured after boating accident at Alum Creek State Park*


Sad, prayers for the family’s 🙏🏻


----------



## codger

Saw that on the news, so sad.


----------



## Smitty82

Did any more information come out about how they took on water?


----------



## codger

Nothing I've heard.


----------

